# Red headed cichlid



## Lovincichlids (Oct 15, 2008)

Does anyone know anything about the red headed cichlid? I am having trouble finding adequate information on them and was wondering if anyone could tell me about them. Anyone own them? What fish will they get along with? etc. The only thing I know is that they need at least a 75 gallon as adults... can't find too much about them.

Thanks


----------



## bitteraspects (Oct 1, 2007)

google is friend...

http://fish.mongabay.com/species/Cichlasoma_synspilum.html


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

This is a good site to find cichlid info because it is written by people that keep the fish.

://www.aquahobby.com/gallery/e_Vieja_synspila.php


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

they will need something bigger then a 75 as adults, they get 17" after all, and even though it takes a while, it isnt necessarily uncommon for them to grow this big.


----------



## RDP (Mar 31, 2005)

I have had one for three years or so and it has spent most of it's life in a 6-foot tank. Right now it is about 12" long and very colorful. It has been fed Tetra Cichlid sticks most of it's life and is doing very well. For the most part, it is a very peaceful fish and currently lives with 2 Severums, 2 Silver Dollars, 2 Juraparis, 2 Pictus cats, in a 135 Gallon tank. I used to keep it in a 125 with a 10" JD, 8" Texas, Oscar, and Mayan, but the smaller JD started harassing it so it was moved to my S/A tank and everyone is happy.

I cannot imagine keeping one in a 4 foot tank, but then I like my fish to have some room to swim around. But then I've seen Oscars kept in a 55. My opinion is to plan on a 6' tank if you really want to keep one.


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

A neighbor keeps a 10" oscar in a 29 :? and it looks unamused.


----------



## Lovincichlids (Oct 15, 2008)

Thank you... I have a 75 so I'll stay away from those. I like my fish to have room to swim around, too!

Anyone have any ideas for fairly large fish that can live comfortably in a 75 gallon... not too aggressive. Maybe one that only reaches 10-12 inches at max. A 17 inch red headed cichlid def should be in a 125 or larger.

Thanks.


----------



## cybercom (Nov 9, 2008)

Lovincichlids said:


> Thank you... I have a 75 so I'll stay away from those. I like my fish to have room to swim around, too!
> 
> Anyone have any ideas for fairly large fish that can live comfortably in a 75 gallon... not too aggressive. Maybe one that only reaches 10-12 inches at max. A 17 inch red headed cichlid def should be in a 125 or larger.
> 
> Thanks.


 Go for King Kong Parrots...Big and bloody red, if fed with quality pellets...


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

get a pair of jack dempseys or even a pair of oscars


----------



## Voodoo Chilli (Jun 29, 2004)

How about a chocolate cichlid (Hypselecara temporalis)? They've got lots of personality, color up nicely as adults and would be a perfect fit for your 75g.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

id say oscars, but they can get over 12" (14 is average)

as far as not to aggressive, hmmm, thats going to be difficult to find with larger CA cichlids, if you can find them, Amphilophus robertsoni can get 10" and is very nicely colored, and at that they have a temperament like Geophagus (more so like Satanoperca IMO).

how peaceful are you looking for?

there are lots of SA cichlids that get that size you could do, Aequidens species (some possibly more aggressive then you want), Severums, Chocolates, some species of Pike cichlids (Crenicichla), Earth eaters (Geophagus, Satanoperca, Gymnogeophagus, Guianacara) Uaru are some options id consider, i personally like Uaru amphiacanthoides. the only problem with the Gymno's is they need a temp drop for a few months out of every year, and do miserably bad without it.

if you dont care if it is a cichlid, check out the siamese tiger fish, *** never seen one larger then 12" in captivity, and 12" is even a big one for captive raised ones, they have great looks, and personalities are great, mine gets waaaaaaaaaaay to enthusiastic with eating he spikes out his fins and does 360's around the tank as fast as he can possibly go :lol:, they are very under kept fish and also under rated. mine does 100% in freshwater as well, they do not need brackish, mine is 9".

or, look at some of the snakeheads, the size range depending on species is between 8"-40", there has to be a species that gets a foot in there somewhere, and aggression is not high at all with some of them, but some are absolutely just terrors, Rainbow snakeheads (Channa bleheri) only gets 8", you could keep a breeding pair in there.


----------

